

Do small businesses create more jobs? (pdf) - matstc
http://www.nber.org/tmp/62825-w13818.pdf

======
pchristensen
summary: small establishments and firms do create more jobs, but the effect
isn't as much as is thought. Also, this relationship doesn't hold for
manufacturing companies.

